# Not able to travel within 30days from Vignette Start Date. How to apply extension



## nikuk (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I have submitted my passport at VFS office and i am waiting for Passport with Vignette card in next couple of weeks. I know that once i receive my passport with visa, I will have to travel within 30 days from Vignette start date. Unfortunately I will not be able to travel for next 3-4 months due to some medical emergency for my spouse. She is carrying a baby and Doctor advised to do any travel after 3 months from now. And I cannot travel without her as she needs my care. So, is there any way i can extend my travel after 3-4 months from now. I am looking at June 1st week. I don't want to lapse my visa as I spent lot of money and waited for quite long.

Kindly advise

Thanks,
Nikki


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You can request a new entry clearance window by means of a Transfer Of Conditions ("vignette transfer") application. It will cost you £169.

Section 3: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...acing-a-30-day-short-validity-travel-vignette

Apply here: https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk

Select reason for visit: Other > Others > Vignette Transfer


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What visa did you apply for?


----------



## nikuk (Aug 27, 2018)

clever-octopus said:


> You can request a new entry clearance window by means of a Transfer Of Conditions ("vignette transfer") application. It will cost you £169.
> 
> Section 3: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...acing-a-30-day-short-validity-travel-vignette
> 
> ...


Thank You! Can i put any tentative date when I can travel. Will they issue new Vignette accordingly?


----------



## nikuk (Aug 27, 2018)

nyclon said:


> What visa did you apply for?


Spouse Visa


----------

